# Knacken am Hinterrad bei erster Benutzung (ZR Race 29)



## johann123 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

bin mit meinem  Radon sehr zufrieden, nur eine Kleinigkeit macht mir noch Bauchweh:
Als ich mein neues Radon fertig zusammengebaut hatte und durch die Wohnung schieben wollte, blockierte das Hinterrad. Aber nicht komplett, ich konnte es ca. 3cm nach vorne rollen lassen und dann kam langsam der Widerstand. Plötzlich knackte es dann und das Rad war frei. Ist das Hinterrad bei neuen Bikes nochmal extra gesichert gewesen? Oder ist das normal bei der ersten Benutzung? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, konnte ich das Rad aber rückwärts schieben?
Hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...


----------



## tillibebek (26. Oktober 2012)

Knackt es jetzt noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (26. Oktober 2012)

> konnte es ca. *3cm nach vorne rollen lassen* und dann kam langsam der Widerstand.


Transportsicherung evtl. Kabelbinder


----------



## Max_V (26. Oktober 2012)

Bremsscheibe verbogen oder Backen etwas verklemmt?


----------



## johann123 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hey,

knacken tut es jetzt nicht mehr. Aber Kabelbinder kann ich fast ausschließen  Hab nur Angst, dass irgendwas mit meinem Laufrad nicht stimmt...
Dass es im Leerlauf (im Vergleich zu meinem alten Bike) ziemlich surrt, ist wohl normal?


----------



## potsdamradler (28. Oktober 2012)

Üb mal Druck auf den Sattel aus, löse den Spanner und zieh den wieder fest wg. evtl. Verkanntung.
Dann Rad umdrehen, Kurbel bewegen und gucken ob sich alles leicht dreht. Neue Freiläufe surren lauter wie alte.


----------



## hubschraubaer (29. Oktober 2012)

Was haste denn für Laufräder drinne ?


----------

